# Using Parchment paper



## super8mm

I tried to search on this but no luck.

I use 5 minute epoxy and was using cardboard under it and laying my blanks on.  I got tired of tearing the cardboard off sometimes to get my blank off it so I tried some of my wife's parchment paper she uses for baking and the epoxy wont stick to it


----------



## jttheclockman

I use plain wax paper whenever I am making something that has some glue involved. Works well.


----------



## super8mm

Thanks John, when I use up her parchment paper I can use her wax paper too
:wink:


----------



## CREID

I use wax paper too. Something I learned building balsa wood planes when I was a kid.


----------



## Curly

CA doesn't stick to parchment paper either.


----------



## csr67

I buy the big rolls of waxed white butcher paper, like the kind they wrap your steaks in.  It is cheap and works great. I use it for glue ups and also under my buffer when polishing pens.  Makes clean up very easy!  I simply tear off a big piece to cover my work area and hold it down with a bit of painters tape.


----------



## super8mm

Thanks csr67, you can get that on a big roll too cant you?


----------



## JimB

Another vote for wax paper...


----------



## csr67

super8mm said:


> Thanks csr67, you can get that on a big roll too cant you?



Yes you can get huge rolls at a restaurant supply.  I just buy the wide boxed rolls at Target for $3.  They are easier to cut to length.


----------



## Bob Blarneystone

I use both, but I usually use parchment paper because it lays down better and doesn't seem to slide as much.  Some parchment papers seem to be more slippery on one side, and that's the side I place face up.


----------



## bjbear76

Rather than throwing them away, I use my expired gift cards.  Wipe them off after using and re-use several times.


----------



## super8mm

Thanks Bob, I will have to check mine to see if one side is different than the other


----------



## raar25

I use newspaper, it is free (when the wife is done reading) and I don't care if it sticks.


----------



## Herb G

For the few pens I've made so far, I use waxed paper.
I can get a whole big roll of it at the local grocery store for about $2 or so.
I've used epoxy & CA glue on it, never had a problem, and the price is right.
Cheap. (Which is right up my alley.)


----------



## super8mm

I guess I thought that the wax may rub off on stuff, guess it doesn't,

saving money means more money for turning :biggrin:


----------



## Herb G

I've never had it rub off when I used it. You can't scrub together epoxy on it, but you can sure mix it well with a popsicle stick.


----------



## CREID

Herb G said:


> I've never had it rub off when I used it. You can't scrub together epoxy on it, but you can sure mix it well with a popsicle stick.



And just think if you do a lot of pens, You need a lot of popsicle sticks.:biggrin:
Personally, I think the root beer ones work best.:wink:


----------



## Herb G

I like the Dreamsicles myself. ;>)
I haven't had a root beer popsicle in 40 years.
I didn't even know they made them still.


----------



## CREID

Herb G said:


> I like the Dreamsicles myself. ;>)
> I haven't had a root beer popsicle in 40 years.
> I didn't even know they made them still.



Sometimes in the summer, I get a bag of assorted and they have rootbeer ones in it. I am a diabetic though so I buy sugar free.


----------



## acmaclaren

I use parchment paper. I buy my rolls in bulk at Costco.


----------



## triw51

I use rolls of parchment paper also.  What I did was mount it above my bench so the end goes through a metal band and I just tear off what I need one  handed.


----------



## super8mm

Thats a good idea triw51, maybe I have find a old hand towel dispenser that used continuous roll, that would be one less thing on my bench


----------



## Charlie_W

Sounds like we are talking about gluing tubes in the blanks here.

I usually save some of the junk mail cards/flyers we all get in the mail....for free.....from the gym, driveway sealing folks, political adds, etc.  I mix my epoxy on the card with a toothpick and then leave the blank(s) there on the card till dry.

If you are gluing up in bulk, one of those plastic/cardboard road signs you see at intersections work great!...

I also use the plastic/cardboard signs when cutting bowl blanks on the bandsaw. I just cut some in circles and place under the blank so it slides easily while sawing to round. This way, the rough sawn bowl blank doesn't catch on the edge of the saw table or miter groove.


----------



## Skie_M

That's not a bad idea to try out, especially if you want nice smooth movement on a circle cutting jig.  Just keep spare pieces of the plastic/cardboard of some common sizes that you use handy and put it on the jig before your wood and you have an easy visual of where you want the cutting to start!


----------



## jsolie

I must be the cheapskate of the bunch as I use the advertisements that are mailed to my house.  I don't mind if it sticks to my blanks, they turn right off.  Sometimes it's a good indicator of when "round" is achieved.  But good to know about the parchment paper and wax paper.


----------

